# later Renault master owners



## jiffers (Mar 15, 2007)

do yourself a favor if you need bits that the local motor factors don't have go to your local vauxhall dealers as their parts are a lot cheaper than Renault parts eg 2x clear front indicator lights are about the same price as an single Renault amber one the vans are identical in fact when vauxhall released there master equivalent they had to bring them to us a Renault dealer to fit alarms so we had a bit of a look over them and there are Renault part numbers all over the place

jiff


----------



## Trevor (Mar 16, 2007)

jiffers said:
			
		

> do yourself a favor if you need bits that the local motor factors don't have go to your local vauxhall dealers as their parts are a lot cheaper than Renault parts eg 2x clear front indicator lights are about the same price as an single Renault amber one the vans are identical in fact when vauxhall released there master equivalent they had to bring them to us a Renault dealer to fit alarms so we had a bit of a look over them and there are Renault part numbers all over the place
> 
> jiff



Hi Jiff,
I need a rear lens for a Renault Master 1991 do you think Vauxhall would have
that part mate.


----------



## jiffers (Mar 16, 2007)

they are the same so i would think so


----------



## Trevor (Mar 16, 2007)

jiffers said:
			
		

> they are the same so i would think so


jiffers thanks for that mate


----------



## Mick H (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Jiffers,

Thanks for the info. Although I knew that the two vans were about the same, it didn't occur to me that Vauxhall spares might be cheaper.

Regards,

Mick H.


----------



## virgil (Mar 16, 2007)

Jiffers... That is excellent, handy info!  Not just for those buying parts from dealers but for those searching ebay etc!


----------



## Trevor (Mar 16, 2007)

jiffers said:
			
		

> do yourself a favor if you need bits that the local motor factors don't have go to your local vauxhall dealers as their parts are a lot cheaper than Renault parts eg 2x clear front indicator lights are about the same price as an single Renault amber one the vans are identical in fact when vauxhall released there master equivalent they had to bring them to us a Renault dealer to fit alarms so we had a bit of a look over them and there are Renault part numbers all over the place
> 
> jiff



What model vauxhall  van uses the same parts.
Regards Trev.


----------



## virgil (Mar 16, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Several vehicles nowadays are similar & branded (badged) by different manufacturers, but in fact are nearly identical!



Yup! I remember them starting back in the late eighties when a few of them started utilising the same floorpan!


----------



## virgil (Mar 16, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Even b4 that with BMC, austin/morris & riley/ wolsley



Yes, but they were basically the same uk state owned companies! I was thinking more like Saab and Fiat/Lancia/Alfa Romeo combo.


----------



## virgil (Mar 16, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Closer to home, the sevel factory.  Fiat / Pug
> Did I sprll sevel right?




Seville??....


----------



## virgil (Mar 16, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> No we r not in Spain, thats not right!




I wasn't certain, hence the Q marks!


----------



## jiffers (Mar 17, 2007)

sorry at worrk tonight doing private work to pay for racing the Vauxhall Movano is the same as the master there are small changes with the looks inside but if you get a chance to look closly you will be suprised how many renault dimonds turn up on parts i use a lot of Vauxhall Movano parts on my priviate jobs on vans save people a fortune and its not been unknown for are parts dept to go to the local Vauxhall dealer to get parts we dont have 
but in genral the parts are nearly half the cost of renault parts i have just ffittted a complete exhaust to a master including cat for about £350 renault price was in the regeion of £800


----------



## Trevor (Mar 17, 2007)

jiffers said:
			
		

> sorry at worrk tonight doing private work to pay for racing the Vauxhall Movano is the same as the master there are small changes with the looks inside but if you get a chance to look closly you will be suprised how many renault dimonds turn up on parts i use a lot of Vauxhall Movano parts on my priviate jobs on vans save people a fortune and its not been unknown for are parts dept to go to the local Vauxhall dealer to get parts we dont have
> but in genral the parts are nearly half the cost of renault parts i have just ffittted a complete exhaust to a master including cat for about £350 renault price was in the regeion of £800


Cheers for all that info Jiffers its sure going to be handy for me in the future.
Best Regards. Trevor.


----------



## monkeynut (Mar 17, 2007)

Yup  the  A n B series Engine  where  used  in  all most  all there  models


----------



## Motorhomer (Mar 23, 2007)

*Headlamp deflectors.*

Hi


What do current Renault Master owners use to convert headlamps for continental use.  Are the headlamps switchable if so where is the switch.  

Thanks

Motorhomer


----------



## Trevor (Mar 23, 2007)

Motorhomer said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> 
> What do current Renault Master owners use to convert headlamps for continental use.  Are the headlamps switchable if so where is th switch.
> ...


I have old Master might be the new model that has that function mine dont have it.


----------



## Motorhomer (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello


There are converters available pre 2004 but not since.   I have looked under the bonnet of a current rmaster but cant see anywhere to effect switching the beam.  AFAIK ther are no plans to make the headlamp protectors with the black patches like the one available for the Fiat last model.


Motorhomer


----------



## Trevor (Mar 23, 2007)

Motorhomer said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> 
> There are converters available pre 2004 but not since.   I have looked under the bonnet of a current rmaster but cant see anywhere to effect switching the beam.  AFAIK ther are no plans to make the headlamp protectors with the black patches like the one available for the Fiat last model.
> ...



Try this forum you might get more help there on this subject. 
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/RenaultMaster-L/


----------



## jiffers (Mar 23, 2007)

sorry no wonder switch just a wall and some black tape to get rid of the kick up


----------



## wigan pier (May 7, 2007)

*trevor*

i ave a vauxall arena wich is 99.9% a renult traffic all the parts or on traffic numbers only thing different are the badges


----------

